# D7200 Self timer multiple shot 'problems'



## goooner (May 14, 2016)

I'm experiencing a frustrating dilemma at the moment. I wanted to take some new passport photos with my d7200 but the damn thing takes only one photo when the flash is on.  I had it set to 10s delay, 3 photos, with a 2s delay between the photos. 

I had 2 ocf units using the pop-up flash as the master. The flashes worked well, but it always just took one photo. 

I tried it again without the popup flash and it took the 3 photos without a problem. 

Anyone else experienced similar problem? Is it just not possible to take multiple self times shots with the pop up flash on?


----------



## Dave442 (May 14, 2016)

I am sure the flash disables the multi-shot option when using the self-timer.  I think I saw that somewhere in my camera manual at one time.


----------



## goooner (May 14, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> I am sure the flash disables the multi-shot option when using the self-timer.  I think I saw that somewhere in my camera manual at one time.


Thanks, I couldn't find it in the manual. It works with the interval setting, so I will do this next time. So I will set it to take 1 shot every 3 seconds or so. Will miss the few as I get in position but that's the price I'll have to pay. 

Or I can try with the app and My phone. Will play around a bit.


----------



## wfooshee (May 14, 2016)

Is this the self-timer, or the interval timer?

Self timer will only shoot once when the flash is up. Dunno why. Might be to protect from recycle delays, as it has no way to know that the flash is actually ready.

Another self-timer problem, at least on my D7000, is that AF focuses when you hit the button, not when it takes the shot, so focus will probably be wrong when you get in front of the lens for the shot.

You could use the interval timer, which lets you start "Now" or at a specified time on the clock (but no set delay amount,) and shoot a specified number of shots at a specified interval. if in AF, it focuses at each shot. You could tell it something like 12 shots at 1 second and just use the ones that shot after you were there and ready.

Finally, the IR remote is cheap as dirt. Hold it in your hand, press the button, camera takes the picture. It would be out of frame for a passport head shot.


----------



## dannylightning (May 16, 2016)

i cant seem to get the self timer to work at all on mine..   i tried it once and could not figure it out,  i figure some setting i have must not be letting it work..  never really looked into it,  when i noticed that was not working   i have one of those remote controls to work the shutter,  i turned the remote control setting on in the camera  it worked fine with the remote and i have not tried the self timer again..    now my old d5300 i turned on self timer and it always seemed to do what you wanted it to do but i have never used a flash with the self timer..     maybe the timer on the d7200 is a little tricky,   not sure..

i really do like the remote controol allot better than self timer.


i know the flash can take some time to recharge so it may have been the flash needing to charge up that caused your issue..


----------

